# Router Duplicator



## noviceterry (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a Marlin brand router duplicator


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noviceterry

Are you talking about this one ▼

DUPLICATOR
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUN-STOCK-CARVI...097792369QQcategoryZ73951QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZleedavisoneQQhtZ-1

Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello noviceterry,
I couldn't find anything on the Marlin duplicator but I did run across this:

http://www.wood-carver.com/

Is this something like you were looking for?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Terry. Glad to have you join us.


----------

